# My new Casati and a question



## CyclePimps (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi folks, here's my garage door pics of my new Casati build. I was told that the frame is a NOS mid-90's Gold Line SLX from the person I purchased it from. It is built up entirely with NOS Suntour Superbe Pro components except for the brake levers and seat post. I am currently looking for NOS condition of those, if anybody has some, PM me.

And now, the question...Can anyone confirm the year and model of this Casati? The serial numbers on the bottom bracket reads "56 720". I am guessing that the "56" is the size of the frame since it is a 56cm frame. It is made with Columbus SLX tubing.

Ride report to follow soon.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

No idea about the year but that is one beautiful bike


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

early 90s, based on slx... steel was well on it's way out (alu then alu/carbon mix in) and threadless headsets were on their way in mid to late 90s. 

the components are prob not the same time frame (earlier), altho the saddle, campy post and look pedals w/ the end cap over the spindle are prob about right


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

SLX first appeared in 1984. The dual bottle cages would place it more towards the mid to late 1980's. The Suntour stuff should have a date code, if you think that is original.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Sweet, sweet, bike! Very classy.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice bike! I wanna ride it!!!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Better rez pics might help. Really great ride.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

I think it's very late 80's or early 90's. I just bought one that looks identical except for the paint. Same slotted seat-stay tops, chrome head-lugs, fork crown, etc. Mine has "Monza" on the chain-stay.

It was common for these frames to sit around for awhile before being sold, and there was plenty of older NOS ones around for a long time. So it's tough to pin down an accurate date one them. But ballpark is all that really matters anyway, as they were usually sold as frames and built up to the the buyer's or shop's specs.


----------



## CyclePimps (Sep 1, 2010)

Finally figured out how to upload higher rez pics without hitting the max.

Thanks for all the comments.

The bike came as a frameset so the components are not original to the bike. What really caught my eye was the NOS Suntour Superbe Pro components that were on it. They are gorgeous and goes for top dollar these days. The seller was slowly collecting the parts but then decided to sell before finishing. I was able to collect a few more parts and get it in rideable condition as it is now. My plans are to ride it as I continue to collect the rest of the Suntour group.

Maybeck - My chain-stays also has "Monza" on it. I am sure we have the same model. Would love to see yours some day.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

When I acquired my Gold Line S, I was able to find some additional information by emailing Casati directly:

[email protected] 

They told me it was a 1988.

A trusted friend/source in Bayern told me it was a 1989.

Who knows how long they sit in an inventory somewhere, before they are sold?

Here is a pic or two of my Gold Line S. 

He still has to add pedals, cages, and front and rear Brand V (handlebar and saddle) bags, but you'll get the general idea.



















My son is racing the bike this fall in a 100 mile off-road event in southern Minnesota.

He decided, along with the rest of his group, to ride SS.

I have wished him all the best with this choice, although I tried to sneak an 8 speed Chorus gruppo on there.

No luck. 

To the OP, I love your bike. I wish mine were in nicer condition, yet it still provides a fabulous riding experience!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Guys, only dorks put Regals on their Casatis! What is wrong with you two?

Oh, and here is mine (couldn't leave these two Casatis all alone)










OP - that is a really sharp bicycle. White cages are nice and that chrome fork is great.

gomango, that is nice too, although you need to get that 8-speed gruppo back on there! Ugh, 100 miles SS? That doesn't sound like much fun. Crazy kids


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi nayr,

You have a beautiful Casati.

The Campy gruppo was never on there! My nephew purchased it from a fellow near Innsbruck, and brought it over for me.

When I found the Casati, she was chained to a tree with a motorcycle chain. The rear stays were chipped severely from the chain the fellow used for commuting. The rest of the frame is in very nice condition, and I just received a very reasonable quote to re-shoot the rear section. Color match will be a pain, but at least the bare steel will be protected.

Mostly MTB parts were on her with Nitto Mustache bars when I bought her.

This "little race" the kids are going on will be a dickens of a hard ride. My son has been racing Juniors this summer again, as well as riding with my rando/brevet group. He's faster than most of the old codgers I ride with up until about 60 miles.

We'll see how he does.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

holy cow. x3

stunners, all. that blue one is dang near perfect


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Love those seatstays!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

innergel said:


> holy cow. x3
> 
> stunners, all. that blue one is dang near perfect


Thanks.

The other two are flat out gorgeous bikes. Really top notch in all ways.

My Casati needs some help, no doubt.

My son has a friend's old Independent Fabrication's Cross bike he's been riding as an SS, so I think that's where this bright idea came from originally.

I guess, at the end of the day, these bikes were built to be used, raced, and enjoyed.

That's what he's going to do.

The bike though won't fall into hard times hanging on a hook. I've already had two solid offers to buy her.

They might have been mercy purchases though, just to keep her away from my son!


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

If its got 130 spacing then its most likely a 1992 or later.


----------



## CyclePimps (Sep 1, 2010)

gomango - Thanks for their email. Nice bike and I am lusting after that stem.

nayr - That sure is a purdy bike. Classic look with all the modern touches.

I emailed Casati and will let all of you all know when they reply back.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to get vintage bike envy until I got my current ride. I've been happy with it so much that the envy has gone.... until I saw this! Haven't seen too many blue bikes, but that's by far the best one I've ever seen.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome. I saw this thread last week and posted mine...and came back today and saw the first Casati and was shocked all over again at how nice it is! Wow, CycleP...NICE work with the build. I really, really dig it. I kind of forgot how stunning it was until I just saw it again! I love the looks of quill stems so much more than threadless.

Are the pedals purple? And what tires are those? I also wonder if those are NOS cages or what. They look to be Ciussi Elites, but I've never seen those in white.

Thanks for the nice comments. gomango...you have a nephew sourcing your parts in Austria? That is awesome. I thought I was a cycling nerd, but that is a new level of passion

I currently have my Casati dressed up with different tires and saddle. Let me know if you'd be interested in a pic of it. Don't want to steal CycleP's thread. It is amazing though how a slight change can make a bike look much different though.

A have a few road bikes but I could seriously throw all of them in a lake and just ride the Casati every day. It is so smooth and nice. And my modern carbon bike is fun to ride, but in terms of looks, doesn't even come close to a purdy Italian steel bike, at least for me.

CycleP - I keep on going back to your photos and I can't decide what is the awesomest part of your bike - the chrome headtube lugs? The chromed seat stays? The cool little Italia stripes? I LOVE low profile rims are thin steel tubed bicycles.

Damn, I was going to do work this morning and ride later today, but now I might need to pull my Casati off the hook and go riding right now

ryan


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Can't help you with the year, but Casati's are beautiful and highly sought after frames. That one is gorgeous and a real keeper. Congratulations. Nice build, can't do better than a white Regal. If you don't mind a departure from the traditional, I have Cane Creek SCR-5 levers on my Paramount. Very retro look, very comfy, and great action.


----------



## CyclePimps (Sep 1, 2010)

nayr497 - Please upload your pics. I'd love to see what you've done with your bike. This tread is open for all to post their Casati pics. I might be able to pick up some new ideas from them.

Yes, the pedals are purple Looks. They came off of my early 90's Peugeot that was my first real road bike. I wish I had never sold it. The tires are Vittoria Pro-Team Courier 25TT. I love the gum color, it matches the vintage look. The white cages are not Ciussi Elites. They are look-a-likes. But I have since replaced them with actual Ciussi Elites in polished silver. I think the bike looks better with these polished cages. I'll post a pic of it tomorrow and tell me what you all think.

macalu - I'd like to stay with Suntour but thanks though.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

CyclePimps said:


> Maybeck - My chain-stays also has "Monza" on it. I am sure we have the same model. Would love to see yours some day.


I do not want to spam the list but if you search a popular internet auction site my frame is on there now. It also shares the "720" numbering as your frame as well as all the features mentioned before. Aside from the paint schemes of course.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the look of those gum tires as well. In the above photo those are Vittoria tires on mine. The Evo Corsas. WOW those are nice tires. Soft and not the best wearing, but insanely smooth and nice to ride, the kind where I keep on checking when I first get them on since they are so smooth I think I have a flat!

Purple pedals. NICE. I have some of the polished silver Ciussi cages on my Tommasini. I don't know...those white cages look pretty slick, but yeah, post up and we can comment. It is wild how one tiny change to a nice bike can really make it look quite different. I'd like to run some white cable housing next time I swap it, but not looking forward to monkeying with the internal routing/sleeves. Oh, and the shifting right now is flawless so no changes just yet.

By request - this is the current outfit my Casati is wearing. Some blue Veloflex tyres and a perforated ~1990 white Flite saddle. All else is the same.










I already have a bright red Italian steel bike, so I really like the understated paint of my Casati. In person the silver has a very faint sparkle that comes out in the sun. And I like the Seahawks coloring of blue/green. Nice and simple...can only have one loud Italian whip, right?


----------



## CyclePimps (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow nayr, I just realized that both your derailleur cables are internally routed. That gives the bike such a clean look. Very nice. :thumbsup: 

If I had to describe the ride in one word...SMOOTH. I still haven't heard back from Casati yet about my bike. Oh well, I love the bike just the same.  

Here is my bike with the polished Ciussi cages.


----------

